# username change



## Diablo3585 (Aug 6, 2015)

Not sure if this is where i should post this but is there any way we can change usernames? if not then i would like to delete my account. Thank you.


----------



## chuck estevez (Aug 6, 2015)

good luck, never seen either one done.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 6, 2015)

There will be no deleting of accounts. You are locked in for 50 million years.


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 13, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> There will be no deleting of accounts. You are locked in for 50 million years.


im not sure but i think skype originally would not let you delete your account too? pretty sure you can now though, trapped forever in cyberspace with a dumbass name & avatar...ohhh well i guess i am dumb & do bear some semblance to cpt hero


----------



## CC Dobbs (Aug 13, 2015)

The problem, devil boy, is that you don't own the account and what happens to it is completely at the mercy of the fickle moderators. They could delete your account but choose not to.


----------



## vostok (Aug 17, 2015)

in order to keep this site viable, and convince sponsors that we are real, and actually have more than Gc, we are not permitting members to leave ...for now anyway


----------



## docter (Aug 20, 2015)

I kinda like it in here.


----------



## mrgreen2015 (Dec 30, 2015)

any way we can change usernames?


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 31, 2015)

mrgreen2015 said:


> any way we can change usernames?





Lol.. Don't like your name? You could start a new account I assume and forget this one.


----------



## mrgreen2015 (Dec 31, 2015)

too many likes and posts lol..........I worked too hard rofl


----------



## sunni (Dec 31, 2015)

mrgreen2015 said:


> too many likes and posts lol..........I worked too hard rofl


No we don't change user names we never have

Too many people ask simply because they don't like their user name

If we allowed user name changes we would be working around the clock non stop all the time just doing it

And no one would know who the heck is who here

Users would be confused as hell and I'd bet money on people accusing others of stealing users grow photos but really all they did was a name change lol


----------



## mrgreen2015 (Dec 31, 2015)

makes sense I guess. I wasn't suggesting the staff do the name changes but just an option inside the control panel. Obviously if we were able to change the names ourselves there should be an option not to change it to a name already in use. But I can see your point. Thanks for reading the post


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 31, 2015)

sunni said:


> No we don't change user names we never have
> 
> Too many people ask simply because they don't like their user name
> 
> ...


Ok...but how do you change the status though...like it say new member.. active member... well known member...I see a bunch of different things on those now. I wanna change mine from "well known member" to "appalachian ridge runner" So what's up dearest sunni...stroke that keyboard for me plz. I'll be ever at your mercy


----------



## sunni (Dec 31, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Ok...but how do you change the status though...like it say new member.. active member... well known member...I see a bunch of different things on those now. I wanna change mine from "well known member" to "appalachian ridge runner" So what's up dearest sunni...stroke that keyboard for me plz. I'll be ever at your mercy


You don't get to
Users go from new user to active to member to well known

The people who have custom titles are moderators
It's the only perk of the job


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 31, 2015)

sunni said:


> You don't get to
> Users go from new user to active to member to well known
> 
> The people who have custom titles are moderators
> It's the only perk of the job


Well crap ! 
Will work for custom title  
lmao


----------



## vostok (Jan 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> No we don't change user names we never have
> 
> Too many people ask simply because they don't like their user name
> 
> ...


 But Sunni what if you could, simply give him a used name, from an abandoned account with no relevant pics or blog

for a fee naturally say $4.99

along with a courtesy email to the abandoned account holder informing on the right as mod to claim that account and user name

just another way for the cash to roll into RIU ..?

this is standard fair on the OK network back east or was until the government took it over

my 2 cents


----------



## sunni (Jan 4, 2016)

vostok said:


> But Sunni what if you could, simply give him a used name, from an abandoned account with no relevant pics or blog
> 
> for a fee naturally say $4.99
> 
> ...


no we wouldnt do that. the owner decided many years ago not to allow user name changes, thats how its stayed


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 4, 2016)

may i please change my user name?


----------



## undertheice (Jan 5, 2016)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> There will be no deleting of accounts. You are locked in for 50 million years.


thank goodness, i thought i was stuck here forever. now all i have to do is wait 50 million years and it will all disappear. or will i have to come back in 50 million years to delete the account? you weren't very clear on that point.


----------



## vostok (Jan 5, 2016)

undertheice said:


> thank goodness, i thought i was stuck here forever. now all i have to do is wait 50 million years and it will all disappear. or will i have to come back in 50 million years to delete the account? you weren't very clear on that point.


The whole usa cannabis market will be owned by Monsanto and Malboro within 5 years
I say buy some stock now
so as a stockholder you can demand ur name change ..lol


----------



## budman111 (Jan 8, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> may i please change my user name?


I am sure we have plenty of manes for you


----------

